# Looking for a Power Lands update!



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I might get a chance to fish the Power Lands next week. How has the bassin been so far this year?


----------



## bill dowler (Apr 8, 2004)

are you talking about ohio power? if you are the fishing has been pretty good, i havent been there this month, but i was catching them last month


----------



## OhioPower (Apr 13, 2004)

Fishing is good as soon as the ice breaks. Check out the the web site.
www.ohiopowerbass.com
These guys consistantly catch the hawgs.


----------



## Fly_Fisher (Apr 14, 2004)

We will be heading to POWER on the day after Mother's Day for a week! I am looking forward to catching the fish! The bluegill sure taste good! We always do well with floating lizards and Heddon torpedos. I prefer to flyfish, so I use a top water popper - the same one all week, different sizes for the bass and gillies, Chartruese works best!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Please post a report when you return! I will be going for 5 days starting on May 20th (the week after you leave, so leave me a few bass that dont have a sore lip.LOL). Ive been a few times, but have not had the time to find the off the road ponds. I get so little time there, I try to maximize my fishing time. Is the map on the APE website fairly accurate? I'm looking for BIG bass ponds!


----------



## OhioPower (Apr 13, 2004)

The map on my web site, which is the link to AEP, is very acurate. Campground C area has 3 large lakes along the main gravel road.

Jim
www.ohiopowerbass.com


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Jim,

You have some absolute PIGS on your site! I caught a lot of numbers last time I fished the ponds, but didnt get into any pigs. Any tips on catching the pigs? I guess that pond selection is most important (and Im not asking you to divulge that), but what about lure selection? Thanks!


----------



## OhioPower (Apr 13, 2004)

Rooster,

Pond selection is big, but not hard to figure out. The farther from the road the better the lake.
Jig and pig is huge and also tubes or worms...Suspending baits when we have these quick warming spells, like right now when it is sunny. These bass suspend in the early, early spring. If some one asked me what the # 1 big bass lure is. My answer is Jig&Pig. Spinner baits work well now then I move to buzzbaits when water temps are above 60 degrees. Top water is huge late May to October.

Tight Lines Rooster

Jim
www.ohiopowerbass.com


----------



## bill dowler (Apr 8, 2004)

i went yesterday, we did excellent while the sun was out.....lots of water though..... it was hard to find really clear lakes, which is what i like fishing right now, later in the year that changes.... by may you will have no problem catching fish... yesterday we caught the fish on rapalas and zoom 11 inch mags.... those worms will catch fish any time... this time of year i use no weight on them so you can fish slower, later in the year go with a 1/8 or 1/4 weight....buzzbaits and spinners always work later also....spinners work better in a cloudy lake......


----------



## OhioPower (Apr 13, 2004)

Was there yesterday and posted a bass just under 4 pounds on the site. The water is still alittle turned from all the rain we had Mon and Tues. It actually made it good for the lakes I fish. The Bass were definitly on the hunt and it kept me from spookin them out of the float tube. I missed a couple of Hawgs. Not a good hook set. They were picking up my jigs real light and as always I was ripp'n the lake floor out but missed a few Hawgs. I had one that had to go 6 Plus tie me up in some trees then got lose and came up broke water right in front of my tube and spit the jig right out at me. Happens, that is what makes you want to go back. Real Fast. I will stay away this weekend, heavy crowds, first warm weekend. People follow me. I have been followed to my spots. I know they get fished. But, do they know how to fish 'em.

www.ohiopowerbass.com


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

All this talk about hawgs is getting me excited. GLad to hear that there are some hawgs there and not just rumors. I managed to pick up a few small ones on lizards there last year and I'm looking to try to get back out for a few days in May at the big outing.


----------



## bill dowler (Apr 8, 2004)

we went back today, we did pretty good not as many big ones though.....we caught 2 over 19 and alot of smaller ones.......


----------

